

 What do you think of "Digital City Mechanics"? - jgeewax
https://docs.google.com/open?id=1Ld6Tc4jmTg30ownIeb6F1wu85dduWRmA8jPsNLtBC1zppj-oB11JV_Upzr1R

======
jgeewax
Original file was here:
[http://builddigcity.pbworks.com/w/file/fetch/48870648/Digita...](http://builddigcity.pbworks.com/w/file/fetch/48870648/DigitalCity%20Mechanics%20-%20business%20plan.pdf)

But I wasn't sure it could handle too much traffic so copied to Google Docs.

A video summary is here: <http://vimeo.com/35550899>

Another PDF is here: <http://www.box.com/shared/lmkgf4qsztc0k9qboji1>

